# Hunting rats



## Quynh (Dec 1, 2015)

i like hunting rat at night! 
some rats kill by me...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job!!! I shoot a few rats around here myself.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice job!! Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Some nice headshots there , good shooting.
Interesting looking slingshot good solid "industrial" design.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Welcome! Good job! :wave:


----------



## Quynh (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks everyone, nice to join with others
I do not speak English well so i hope everyone sympathy and help


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

You knocked one right out of his slipper.


----------



## Quynh (Dec 1, 2015)

I tried to take pictures of my slipper with the mouse so that the viewer can imagine the actual size of the mouse, it's the big rat
I see how this works in the film, the scene when the police photographed a dollar bills next to a footprint of criminals


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Good shooting


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice shooting. I was walking and had a snapshooting rat kill yesterday with a hex nut. Right in the noggin only to see a brain covered brick behind him. Great shooting and welcome to the form.

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## Quynh (Dec 1, 2015)

thank again everyone, be participating this forum is a great thing for me!!!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm glad I live in Alaska, I would be terrified of those things. Nice rat hunting setup, I might want to look for a slingshot like that


----------



## Quynh (Dec 1, 2015)

Nicholson you can do the slingshot so easy, something you can buy at shops selling bicycle accessories (flashlight, tweezers flashlight), you find the magnet and a few bolts are done
I only know alaska through TV channels and the internet, but I enjoyed the wild here, very nice and fresh


----------



## manitasdeplomo (Oct 31, 2016)

A bit late to the conversation I know. But why do you have the magnet on a stick?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Quynh, you mistakenly hit the "report" button. You need to hit the "Quote" button. Here is what you said.

Cheers ..... Charles

manitasdeplomo, on 16 Jan 2017 - 12:44 PM, said:
A bit late to the conversation I know. But why do you have the magnet on a stick?

I first mounted magnet on a stick to pick up the steel balls in the difficult position


----------



## Quynh (Dec 1, 2015)

Charles said:


> Quynh, you mistakenly hit the "report" button. You need to hit the "Quote" button. Here is what you said.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> ...


Thanks charles


----------



## manitasdeplomo (Oct 31, 2016)

That's why of course, I don't know why I didn't think of that :slap: . Probably because I'm too lazy to look for and pick them up myself. Thanks.


----------

